# Little spotted puppy brag...



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Though, not as impressive as most brags posted here, I'm proud my new little 8 week old spotty dog has learned to sit and down! I just got him on Friday and started teaching him commands on Sunday, only doing 2 short sessions and he catches on very quickly! I'm very proud, this is my first puppy!!









oh, and we are also starting to learn heel position!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That's awesome! I hated when people always asked me "Aren't dal's stupid?"









They are great, smart dogs! Congrats!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Absolutely a wonderful brag! And NO Dals are not stupid.

I have a dear friend who I have re-united with since I moved to OK a few weeks ago. Mary bred Dals for years and still has a Dal. - Ch. Five Alarm Attention Getter "Getter" for short. He is an awesome dog. She would have many obedience or agility placements with him had she chosen to show him. She shows horses instead and Getter is a welcome site at all her horse shows.

I love the spotted dogs!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: aubieThat's awesome! I hated when people always asked me "Aren't dal's stupid?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I always have people tell me they are hard or impossible to train, far from it! If Dals are hard to train, then how would I, first time dog/Dal owner/trainer in my early 20's train a Dal who didnt even know "sit" at the age of 6 years, to get a CD title at the age of 8 with 2 first places and a second place, (highest score was 194) with a Dalmatian Club of America #4 ranking Dalmatian earning a CD in 2007, a RN title, and Front & Finish top 10 rankings in multiple catagories for Novice Obedience. Sydney was a breeze to train, once *I* figured out what *I *was doing right and wrong!!


----------

